# What's happening to my rats whiskers?



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Most of Ruby's whiskers look like they're being cut off, with only about 1/4 inch left in most places. 

Why is this happening? Is it normal for rats or rat sisters to cut off whiskers??? Her biological sister has beautiful, long whiskers. And they aren't falling out - the short hairs are blunt at the end which means something cut them. And there are a few hairs remaining that are still uncut. 

Please help me!

edit: most likely someone's barbering her, should I be as concerned as I am? Any need for separation or maybe this is a sign of an illness?


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Probably unlikely but is there anyone in your house that would cut their whiskers? Like a child? I think that it's another rat barbering her, have you seen any over grooming from one of the other rats in her group? Now barbering is usually associated with stress or boredom so i'm not sure if that's the case with your girls, but I have one rat that loves to over-groom her cagemate regardless of the situation.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

anilec said:


> Probably unlikely but is there anyone in your house that would cut their whiskers? Like a child? I think that it's another rat barbering her, have you seen any over grooming from one of the other rats in her group? Now barbering is usually associated with stress or boredom so i'm not sure if that's the case with your girls, but I have one rat that loves to over-groom her cagemate regardless of the situation.


Only my dad lives with me and he would never cut her whiskers. I haven't noticed anyone aggressively barbering her. And this is a recent thing, haven't seen it happen before (that I've noticed). Thanks for your post.


----------

